
Online Test-Takers Feel Anti-Cheating Software’s Uneasy Glare - gone35
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/06/technology/online-test-takers-feel-anti-cheating-softwares-uneasy-glare.html
======
thisone
Paying for the priviledge of taking a test in unfriendly conditions when
you're already paying for the course is uncalled for.

~~~
thrill
Complaining about verifiability when you want a validated grade for a class
you've paid for is uncalled for.

------
nickysielicki
Anyone at a university using this? I'd love a look at their binary. My email
is in my profile

~~~
slipstream-
I have a couple of windows and osx binaries for such software, forgotten the
name of the one i have. Interestingly it has anti-VM!

------
CamperBob2
Great way to keep the stupid people honest.

